# Vallisneria Spiralis var Leopardii (Leopard 2?)



## P Zero (Jan 24, 2006)

I have had a really nice vallis in my tank for a while now that I got off ebay. It is apparently called Vallisneria Spiralis var Leopardii (Leopard 2?) and is apparently quite rare. Can anyone tell me more about it? I cant find any info anywhere on the web.


----------

